# • swell.gr • VW Scirocco Nanolex Correction Detail •



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Hello everyone!

The last days, here at Swell Detail Store Athens, we had the joy of working on a black Scirocco, which came to us for a full interior and exterior detail.

Generally the car was in a good state, especially the interior.
On the outside though the swirl marks were very evident and those deeper RDS really let the finish down.
The owner's request was to make the car looking new (and even better) again.


















The first thing we tackled was the interior.
Using various brushes, all the plastic surfaces were washed and rinsed, and the carpets/mats were washed using VP interior cleaner and rinsed using the wet-vac.
The alcantara parts got cleaned with Colourlock Alcantara Textil Cleaner.
And to finish off the interior, all the plastic surfaces were dressed using Britemax Interior Dressing.


































































































Now it was time to move on to the exterior, and the pictures that follow represent the car's initial condition:


























































The obligatory PTG measurements:


































The next step was to cleanse the surface using BH Medium clay.


















For the correction process the task was set to Menzerna PO85RD3.02 and a cutting pad.
Some spots required the use of a wool pad and Menzerna FG400 to get rid of the deeper defects.
The refinement was carried out using a LC Hydro Finishing pad and Xpert Polish 1500.

In the following photos you can see some 50/50 shots of the correction process:










































And some before and after shots prior to refinement:






















































































After refining the finish, it was time to tackle all those details around the car.
The glass surfaces were cleaned using Nanolex Glass Polish and the windshields were sealed using Nanolex Ultra Glass Sealant.
The alloys were cleaned and sealed using Nanolex Premium Spray Sealant.
The tires were dressed with Zaino Z16 and all the exterior trim parts were nourished with AF Revive.
To finish off, the exhaust tips were cleaned using the Britemax Twins.

The owner selected nano-products to seal that finish.
To get rid of the polishing oils and ensure maximum adhesion of the sealant, the painted surfaces were cleaned 2 times using Nanolex Paint Cleaner Premium .
The next step was applying Nanolex ULTRA Paint & Alloy Sealant which managed to live up to the expectations.










And now some pictures of the finished car:


























































And a few more outside the unit prior to delivering the car to the owner:






























































































































































































Thanks for following this thread!


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Great correction on that paint work Mike

Looks very nice :thumb:


----------



## skorpios (Sep 11, 2011)

What can anyone say.... Fantastic result! :thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Looking sharp, great work.


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

top work:thumb:


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Thank you all for your kind comments :thumb:


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Top work as always mike


----------



## Luis (Sep 10, 2012)

Good work :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great work:thumb:


----------



## Demetrios (May 8, 2011)

Well, it did came out better than new so I guess customer was happy enough :thumb:


----------



## luke w (Dec 11, 2012)

Nice work!


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Nice work on VW, :thumb:.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Great correction Mike and great reflections , like the interior


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

what a lovely job michalis...and what a shine from nanolex..
i love these products...


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Good job there Mike :thumb:


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Nice turnaround, amazing correction:thumb:


----------

